# IUI and exercise- any fitness freaks out there



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

hey im reallly into the gym and running go about 5 times a week doing mixature of stuf like weights spinning, combat etc.. is it ok to do this when on a iui cycle X


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I think up to the iui but is ok but take it easy in 2ww


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya,

For various reasons , I wrote off two IUI cycles at the very beginning of the 2ww's and exercised like crazy throughout - running and spin classes mainly and pushed myself to the limit.  I got bfps on both cycles!  I personally think if it's going to work it'll work whatever you do but everyone should do what they feel happy with. Good luck!

NM
x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

I have worked in a gym for years and saw many woman train from they got pregnant till the morning of their labour, yes she was at the gym few hours before she gave birth!! So in a natural pregnancy it seems safe but no weight training. I actually asked my clinic about iui and they said its OK if your body's used to it. So i guess you could or even if you reduce your intensity, I am in my 2WW and have given the gym a miss and been walking and bike riding in the sunshine instead. Sorry its no great help just my ideas but hope it helps.


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

northernmonkey said:


> Hiya,
> 
> For various reasons , I wrote off two IUI cycles at the very beginning of the 2ww's and exercised like crazy throughout - running and spin classes mainly and pushed myself to the limit. I got bfps on both cycles! I personally think if it's going to work it'll work whatever you do but everyone should do what they feel happy with. Good luck!
> 
> ...


thank u hope im as lucky as u with your bfp  xxx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Mrs tinkerbell said:


> I have worked in a gym for years and saw many woman train from they got pregnant till the morning of their labour, yes she was at the gym few hours before she gave birth!! So in a natural pregnancy it seems safe but no weight training. I actually asked my clinic about iui and they said its OK if your body's used to it. So i guess you could or even if you reduce your intensity, I am in my 2WW and have given the gym a miss and been walking and bike riding in the sunshine instead. Sorry its no great help just my ideas but hope it helps.


thanks for ur msg, helps a lot hearing that other people exercise too, just dont wanna risk anything however its so hard giving up the exercise as well as im stressed enough dealing with all this treatment and exercise helps me.

really goodluck with ur tww, is this ur first cycle of iui? how have u found it? did u get on ok with all the medication and stuffx


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi - good luck!

Just want to agree with northernmonkey. I just got a BFP from an IUI cycle I had also written off and during the 2WW I exercised daily, although with slightly less intensity.

In other cycles I got a BFP on I did restrict exercise and it drove me crazy tbh - although I got my BFP. 

So on my experience it doesn't make a difference other than lessening the stress.

Good luck x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Mrshol, yes this is my first iui we have gone unmedicated this month as there are no known problems with me, so I can't comment on side effects, but if this one hasn't blessed us I will go medicated next cycle. I hope you get your treatment started and can keep your training up, it really does help mentally.


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Good luck, let me know how you get on when can u test? x


----------

